# What kind OD Dove is this ?



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

This is a 1st for me, Does anyone have any ideal what it is ?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quackersmacker7 (Mar 21, 2012)

Looks like a pigeon morning dove hybrid? Lol


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

That's what i was thinking, half pigeon, half dove....don't know if this is possible


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Where is Avian Quest when you need him? He's as dialed in to birds, many species and facts as anyone I've seen on here. I sure have never seen one like it. Baker


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks like the eared dove from Argentina!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Sent the pic to a couple of my "bird nerd" friends, as well. I don't have a clue, but I'd have it mounted!


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Probably a pregnant passenger pigeon.


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> Probably a pregnant passenger pigeon.


 This X 2.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Dead?
Just saying, lol


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

Dang Poco Jim you beat me to it. X2 on Dead Dead Dead. Pigeon I think also???????


----------



## JMG_TX (May 29, 2009)

Had pigeons with my father in his younger years. Here is a link.

http://www.ringneckdove.com/Wilmer's WebPage/pigeon_dove_hybrids.htm


----------



## doby1969 (Jul 21, 2013)

What area was it shot in ?
:texasflag


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

doby1969 said:


> What area was it shot in ?
> :texasflag


Purty sure he said Frio River....Uvalde/Concan area


----------



## txnitro (Jun 4, 2004)

Only seen a few in the past, but noted to me as ringnecks..


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Never seen one like that before!


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

Looks like a Laughing Dove. Native to Africa, Middle east and India though.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

4thbreak said:


> Looks like a Laughing Dove. Native to Africa, Middle east and India though.


Does this prove that the terrorists are already over here,,,,maybe with there on homing pigeons? 
Sorry for the derail...I just couldn't resist.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow, that would be amazing if it were possible to be a Laughing Dove. I was gonna crack a joke and ask if your dove taste more like a pigeon or a dove but I'd say freeze that puppy now just in case it's ID'd as something cooler than a hybrid pigeon and you have the desire to have it mounted.


----------



## Bandada12 (Dec 24, 2005)

White tipped dove. Indigenous to Texas but hard to find.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

elkhunter49 said:


> Where is Avian Quest when you need him? He's as dialed in to birds, many species and facts as anyone I've seen on here. I sure have never seen one like it. Baker


Out doing wildlife habitat restoration work.

This is no species I'm familiar with. It may be a white-winged dove x rock dove (pigeon) cross. Doves and pigeons can cross breed but it's rarely successful. 
*
*


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

I have shot doves similar to that over the years down here in the RGV, bigger than that and a bluer tinge to the plumage. They fly fast and low, usually a foot or two off the ground.

Great table fare, if I pick one off tomorrow I will post up some pics.....


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

Pale-vented pigeon or paloma morada. They hunt these alot in Northern Mexico.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Bandada12 nailed it. Guys read your regs. They lead you right to the most likely suspect. White tipped (AKA white fronted) doves are tropicals that just make there way into Texas along the southern border. If there are chachalacas present then you will have white tips too. I had them on my ranch in Hidalgo county and we had a blast with them for about 20 years. It seems like TPWD/USFW made them legal game in the late 70's but maybe that's just when I became aware of them. You can take 2 as part of your aggregate daily dove limit. 

We hunted them like a south Texas version of ruffed grouse. They were usually in singles or pairs in thick cover and guys on each side of a tree line or having a close working dog in motte brush did the trick. For the white wing weekends we would go out and walk up our two white tips at noon when legal shooting time hit and then go play in the pool until around 5 when the white wing flights started coming in.


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

I was incorrect on the Pale-vented pigeon. Paloma morada is actually a red billed pigeon. It could be a white tipped, but I do not see any white tipped feathers on the tail.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Only seen a few in the past, but noted to me as ringnecks..


No lol...ring necks have a large band around their necks...hence the name Ringneck.

TH


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*Bird*

That's Coco, he got out last week. He was a talking bird. I'm glad my kids don't look a 2cool.

He didn't say anything before you shot, did he?


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

probably an escapee from a coop...
never seen a dove w/all dark tail-feathers...
but be care-ful... some doves are off-limits, although seldom seen in hunting fields.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*The Game Warden here in Sabinal said it is a young Red Billed Pigeon .. *


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

Is it smaller than a morning dove by a little?


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*No the same size as a ringneck . *


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Bandada12 said:


> White tipped dove. Indigenous to Texas but hard to find.


This was my first inclination too - especially since it was killed on the river, but the rust would be UNDER the wing, and there wouldn't be so much slate on the rump. Coloration is all wrong.



Alexnillo said:


> Pale-vented pigeon or paloma morada. They hunt these alot in Northern Mexico.


Way more likely ...

VERY cool bird! Nice work!


----------



## wildlifeguy (Sep 10, 2014)

I realize I am new here, but much more likely to be a red-billed pigeon than a pale-vented pigeon. I have a strong interest in doves and pigeons and am interested in hearing about other sightings of these in the area.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

ccrocker1313 said:


> Does anyone have any ideal...?


I've had lots of ideals. But, none spawned many ideas.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Bandada12 said:


> White tipped dove. Indigenous to Texas but hard to find.


This. I bet he was flying low to the ground. I've killed one in 40 years of hunting.


----------

